# Anyone bike to Levi's Stadium (San Jose)?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

As if paying $500,000. for a pair of tickets to see the remains of the Dead wasn't bad enough, they are gouging ($60) for parking. The website says you can bike there and park bikes in a specially designated area. Although we wouldn't take high-value bikes, would it be safe to do this? Is there somewhere near the San Tomas Aquino Creek trail you can park (safely) for free? Has anyone actually done this and emerged with a bike intact at the end?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

No one ever rides a bike to this place?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

wgscott said:


> No one ever rides a bike to this place?


It's set up in dork o myer mode for bikes.

Can you bike up to the gate on the BIKE path????
oh fuk no. If you want to get anywhere near it with a bike, you have go through this residential area, then you can weave through and find the bike area.

Stupid, dumb and poor planning.

Oh and it's not called Levi stadium.

For what it costs to park, get a ticket, have a beer, or just breathe, it has been renamed to 

1%ers Statium

I will elaborate on my trip there today for a recovery ride later.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

The last time I saw them was 1989 at the Greek Theatre in Berkeley, about a 3 minute stroll from where I worked (and could safely park my bike).


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> It's set up in dork o myer mode for bikes.
> 
> Can you bike up to the gate on the BIKE path????
> oh fuk no. If you want to get anywhere near it with a bike, you have go through this residential area, then you can weave through and find the bike area.
> ...


Actually a while back they finally removed head from a** and decided you can bike to an event on the creek trail, at least from the south. You have to have a ticket and there is supposed to be some bike parking, although I think it's on the north side so you may need to swim against the current of folks entering and leaving to get to/from the bike parking area:



> • For safety reasons the San Tomas Aquino / Saratoga Creek Trail will close at 2:00pm on Saturday, June 27. Beginning at 3:00pm pedestrians and bicyclists must physically have a ticket to this event to access this portion of the trail; no will call. Pedestrians and bicyclists with tickets will proceed through the security check and magnetometers, and will be held to the same criteria (e.g. bag policy) as the balance of the stadium attendees. The trail will reopen shortly after the event.
> On Sunday, June 28 the San Tomas Aquino / Saratoga Creek Trail will close at 1:00pm on Saturday, June 27. Beginning at 2:00pm pedestrians and bicyclists must physically have a ticket to this event to access this portion of the trail; no will call. Pedestrians and bicyclists with tickets will proceed through the security check and magnetometers, and will be held to the same criteria (e.g. bag policy) as the balance of the stadium attendees. The trail will reopen shortly after the event.
> Non-ticketed bicyclists will be rerouted via Agnew Road, Lakeshore Drive, Gianera Street, the VTA Great America Train Station Parking lot, Stars and Stripes Drive and service road/trail along the rear of the Tasman Parking Garage, and then back to the San Tomas Aquino Creek Trail.


And then you get to ride by the growing piles of trash that accumulate beside the trail just downwind of the entrance:
- https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipN0bc0QMU2EoHMuUiJwycOPazhoQMuze4MUWo3GZiTt


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

*I'm going*

I'm going to bump the thread


----------

